# Kigtropin HGH



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Are these g2g? .. Trying to upload a pic


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Add Title


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Is the exp date in bold stamped ink or printed fine ink ?


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Printed ink..


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

mate in all honesty its an absolute hit and miss with these kigs the market is flooded with fakes i had a box like that and it stung when injected and i got another box the following month which wasnt as faded looking and had alot more detail on the box and bottle labels and i think it was gh . im never using kigs anymore i cant be ****d with the risk of actually getting nothing , buy cheap buy twice


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Hi mate, just wanted to try it and see how my body reacts to it... Just did 2iu's am jab, stung a little too, but that might be down to technique... I'll let you know how I get on...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

the ones that sting are GTG for me anyway


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys, day 5 of 2iu in the morning. Today I woke up and my wrists are really hurting and slightly swelled up. What do you think this is? Also was thinking of doing 2iu ED, shall I change this to 5on 2off? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well it seems yours are good to go but if your getting those sides that's a sign that you need to drop your dose slightly but your only having 2iu's which is a very low dose as it is so I'm not too sure how you could run it tbh


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

KRIS_B said:


> Well it seems yours are good to go but if your getting those sides that's a sign that you need to drop your dose slightly but your only having 2iu's which is a very low dose as it is so I'm not too sure how you could run it tbh


Okay, cheers for that mate. I think il take 2 days off and jump back on again and see if the pain comes again or ... il get back to you as i get on with it all cheers for the response .


----------



## jipilon74 (Jun 23, 2011)

rippeddown said:


> Hey guys, day 5 of 2iu in the morning. Today I woke up and my wrists are really hurting and slightly swelled up. What do you think this is? Also was thinking of doing 2iu ED, shall I change this to 5on 2off? Any advice is appreciated.


I run same ones bro.. I just running 10 iu ed and no problems at all.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Left kit Bold Stamped Right kit Fine printed uniformed across multipull kits

Left kits with bold print/stamp stronger IMO

Like other guys have said hit and miss with Kigs


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ive got some that have been stamped on, bit more messy then yours tho thoon


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hand on heart l wouldnt waste my money on any more of the sh*te....

If l was selling you what could possibly be veg oil as Test would you buy it ?

Not trying to rain on your parade here mate l swear but l wasted £700 on this sh*te and really dont like to see otheres do the same.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

to be honest i agree with you milky, if i come across any high grade hgh at a decent price ill pick it up, but rather i spent the money on food and abit more gear for my next cycle, oh well live and learn


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

bigjuice said:


> to be honest i agree with you milky, if i come across any high grade hgh at a decent price ill pick it up, but rather i spent the money on food and abit more gear for my next cycle, oh well live and learn


Agree to a certain degree mate but these are dirt cheep as you know so can run more if needed .. only stamped ones im refuting to ..

Anyway the mrs has been off these a week at 5-7iu per day so getting probably max 2iu and noticed lack of hair shine and skin clearness eg spots or slight wrinkles today actually ..

But no where compare to proper GH and to be honest you would be better running Ghrp and Mod than the Kigs around at the moment


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Ive haven't used growth yet but i can tell you when i do i will not be buying kigs, as of recent its become very rare to hear someone pleased/impressed with kigtropin, its either underdosed or complete bunk and when you consider the price of growth it just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

tom17 said:


> Ive haven't used growth yet but i can tell you when i do i will not be buying kigs, as of recent its become very rare to hear someone pleased/impressed with kigtropin, its either underdosed or complete bunk and when you consider the price of growth it just doesn't seem worth it.


Stick to original Hyge costs more but need less and at least you know you got the real deal


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

tom17 said:


> Ive haven't used growth yet but i can tell you when i do i will not be buying kigs, as of recent its become very rare to hear someone pleased/impressed with kigtropin, its either underdosed or complete bunk and when you consider the price of growth it just doesn't seem worth it.


The trouble is

Kigs went bad ..then good everyone brought then ,soon after they went to ****e then they brought out black box the hype was good on us boards so uk market brought them ,ineviiablly they went to pot so they brought out eltropin and it went the same .... when will people learn its a sales market out there ..stick to what we know to be good Dr lins kits yellow tops or even better the original green top original hyge .. Just avoid any tropins trying to jumping on the band wagon


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

i think im just going to jab 10ius and see if i feel a tingle...lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

my cousins got some novorapid, that seems **** hot, also some somatrope flying around but thats apparenty fake, so atm not sure its worth investing in anything, although my upcoming cycle could probs benefit from some growth ah well, we shall see


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Riptropins are g2g and cheaper than hyge


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## toniy (Aug 11, 2012)

low effect kigtropin


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

yeah as milky said there a money waster these days!! better off with hyg and not that much in price really


----------



## james2k (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been taking Kig for a few months and I get the printed one, which is legit from what I can tell as have the usual side affects of sweating alot in my sleep but now im used to the stuff my feet just sweat now but otherwise it is difficult to see the benefits, but I have realised cutting the fat on my stomach region when using it. If anyones interested you should check out www.bacteriostaticwater-no1.com


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

james2k said:


> I have been taking Kig for a few months and I get the printed one, which is legit from what I can tell as have the usual side affects of sweating alot in my sleep but now im used to the stuff my feet just sweat now but otherwise it is difficult to see the benefits, but I have realised cutting the fat on my stomach region when using it. If anyones interested you should check out www.bacteriostaticwater-no1.com


 :ban:


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hyges are easily worth the extra cash.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I spoke to a fella in the gym last week who is taking £150 worth of growth a month because in his words " he cant diet for toffee "

I fu*king give up.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> I spoke to a fella in the gym last week who is taking £150 worth of growth a month because in his words " he cant diet for toffee "
> 
> I fu*king give up.


My mate wanted me to get him some growth because his cycle was making his hair fall out !!! I just told him I couldn't get it lol


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> I spoke to a fella in the gym last week who is taking £150 worth of growth a month because in his words " he cant diet for toffee "
> 
> I fu*king give up.


Sounds good 5iu of GH a day a Mcdonalds and the odd pizza you'll cut up nicely .. :confused1:


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

thoon said:


> Sounds good 5iu of GH a day a Mcdonalds and the odd pizza you'll cut up nicely .. :confused1:


some people with top genetics can get away with it i know i eat terrible an the shape am in for what i eat you wouldn beleive it so i can beleive it with some people just because its not the case with yourself how do you know how everyone else is?


----------



## Matdylan (Jun 3, 2012)

i

I am glad I did not order any HGH now. Thanks for the infor guys


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

Matdylan said:


> i
> 
> I am glad I did not order any HGH now. Thanks for the infor guys


why you glad then?


----------



## Becks1970 (Oct 26, 2012)

where is the best site to buy kigtropin?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Becks1970 said:


> where is the best site to buy kigtropin?


There isn't..because kigtropin is crap...

Besides you can't ask for sources.


----------



## cayenneturbos (Dec 21, 2012)

I just got these today, i know alot of guys are going to call me stupid for buying this **** cause they's so many fakes 

i did some research, some say one thing and some say another. thx for the help and yeah when i mixed it with the water it desolved really fast


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

cayenneturbos said:


> View attachment 104829
> View attachment 104830
> View attachment 104831
> 
> ...


I have a fair few Kig kits and they all dissolve slow


----------

